# Want to get into solar power



## Crazy Chris (Sep 24, 2016)

What type of gear would I need to charge small things like batteries? I am new to it as my question suggests. I just want a basic run down if anyone can tell me anything positive.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Goal zero makes some prepackaged kits and I believe Harbor Freight does too.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Watch for the sales at Harbor Freight. They goon sale 3 or 4 times a year. If you sign up for their email specials you will also get coupons.


----------



## Crazy Chris (Sep 24, 2016)

Thanks, I'll visit my local harbor freight. I'M going to get the biggest camo tarp to go along with my smaller one and my 2 shower curtains. Anyone else ever use shower curtains for use in a shelter?


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Solar is basically the coolest thing since sliced bread. I have a few set ups, but my main setup consists of two 100 watt panels, on a swivel stick, three diehard deep cycle batteries and a xantrex 1100 inverter. I get all my power from solar, unless we get clouds for more than 5-6 days. Then I run the motor. Also, I cook with gas so I don't have to deal with an electric stove.
100 watt panels can be had for 100-150 USD new, and a lot less on Craigslist. Batteries are pricey, around 200 a piece for good ones, and the inverter can be 300-500. So the initial cost is painful, but not awful.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Here is a 100 watt kit for about $150 (free shipping) dosen't look to bad

http://www.ebay.com/itm/301339751896?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Link?


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Crazy Chris said:


> What type of gear would I need to charge small things like batteries? I am new to it as my question suggests. I just want a basic run down if anyone can tell me anything positive.


CC, Assuming if all you want is to charge a few small batteries visit this site.
https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=solar+battery+charger

Charging AA batteries doesn't take much, D cells take a lot more so get a charger with a larger panel and realize you may not be able to fully charge D cell batteries in one day with a $25 solar battery charger.

Now if you're looking to charge some car type or larger batteries you just got big time on the equipment if you want to charge them at the correct rate and not over charge them. Some of the people on this site have the big stuff and can help you. I'm one of them with 5000 watts in panels charging sixteen L-16 batteries.

FYI. You can even get rechargeable 123A and 2032 batteries now days.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I bought one of these just to see how they would work and it did fine.
I went back and picked up 4 and put them in my preps 
solar battery charger for A AA D C batteries if you watch you can get them on sale for about $20
New Solar 11 in 1 Battery Charger for AAA AA C D 7 Gum Sizes Free Shipping | eBay


----------

